# Bmx Info



## oskisan (Apr 17, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what I have here and how much these two items may be worth. PLEASE NOTE: I do have the original seat for the GT and it is in really good shape. any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


 



Thanks,
Ken


----------



## pkschul (May 11, 2016)

The red frame is easy. It's a Huffy Pro Thunder from around 79-81 I would guess. Probably the best selling department store bike ever. Not worth much.
The blue bike... I know I've seen them around but can't put my finger on it. Looks early to mid 2000s era. I'm not convinced it's a GT. Is it stamped? 
In any case, it's not a collectible piece really. Sorry to bring bad news to your wallet.


----------

